# Patterning 870 - Hevi-13 and Rem 4x6



## TankHunter (Jan 29, 2004)

I have shot my 870 in the past at a few targets just to get an idea of what the pattern looks like out to around 40 yards but decided to test a couple loads. My Dad has always sworn by Remington 3" Duplex 4x6 and out of his gun it has always performed well and I have seen a few Turkeys flop at distances of around 50 yards with it. I have shot a few different loads over the last few years and when I first got a hold of the old Remington Heavy shot at least 10 years ago it worked awesome and I didn't have an issue shooting 40 yards. Once that got discontinued I jumped on the Hevi-13 train never really patterned it but it worked fine on some live birds. The last two seasons I have wondered what the more expensive loads would do out of my gun over loads like the Rem 4x6. My setup is just an old 870 with a 26" barrel and a 15 year old Undertaker choke.

I have read many posts on here as to why the Heavy type shots are worth the money in certain cases and I guess this just proves it out of my gun as well... I don't ever plan to take shots over 40 yards and I usually prefer 20-30 but I was curious to see what the difference would be in these loads.

I know both loads would perform quite well at 25-35 yards in which I like to try to bring the birds into for the challenge aspect anyways but in case there was that time I would like to reach out to that 40-45 yards I guess I know that the extra money for the higher end loads is probably worth it.

Here is the target from the Hevi-13, 3", 1-3/4oz. 6-Shot... (266 Pellets - 10" Circle at 40 yds.)









and the target from the Remington 4x6, 3", 1-7/8oz. (108 Pellets - 10" Circle at 40 yds.)









Looks like I need to keep in mind that if I do shoot out to 40 yards I might want to hold a couple inches low and to the right.. HAHA... I don't have a scope or red dot just some tru-glo sights so I cant adjust but it is the same on both shots a little high and left I must have a tendency to jerk a bit that way... The Rem. target is flipped over to show better..
Not sure if this will help anyone decide on patterning but Good luck to all only a week away... Probably going to use the stick and string anyways but now I know what the gun will do if I miss a few with the bow and get frustrated and pull her out...


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

I like the 4X6 with my gun but almost all my bird I shoot are within 35 yards most are under 20 yards, If you get a bird close say 20 yard or even 10 yards I would be worried about missing with the heavy shot, but it looks like a better pattern for 40 yards or more. A friend of mine uses an over and under for just that reason, each barrel can have a different choke or load for the given distance and he can just switch which barrel he shots first if I get a new gun for turkeys it will be an over and under. Your gun should be good if the bird is walking from right to left aim at the back of his neck and pepper his face lol!! :evil:


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

jasonmichalski said:


> A friend of mine uses an over and under for just that reason, each barrel can have a different choke or load for the given distance and he can just switch which barrel he shots first if I get a new gun for turkeys it will be an over and under.


Wow! I hunt with a Citori (before the days of choke tubes), full over modified. Until I read this, I never thought of using different loads in the two barrels. DUH!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

That is truly impressive with the H 13.. I know of two shooters one whom is a close friend whom have both had their work done at gobbler guns and shot the 1 3/4 hevi loads. Gobbler guns employs the luck weasel target system which counts 10 and 20 inch circle as well as total pellets on target.. 

Both of their patterns were much like yours, but when total pellet count was tabulated the math did not add up and the average pellet size figured somewhere around 8.5.. Just a heads up


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

My family and I use the Rem 4x6's currently and probably always will until we're unable to find them. For whatever reason, that shell seems to be a killer combination when paired with Hastings choke. The three bird guns in our family all run that combo, and have all killed birds out to 50 yards and in some cases further. Three separate guns as well, a Winchester 1300, a Mossburg 835, and a Remington 870. 

Unfortunately, I do not have any pattern numbers to share with everyone. But if you're looking for a new setup, I know what I'd recommend trying regardless of gun. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

lodge lounger said:


> Wow! I hunt with a Citori (before the days of choke tubes), full over modified. Until I read this, I never thought of using different loads in the two barrels. DUH!


 Glad to help, that's way these threads are great!!  My Weatherby Patron II has a fixed mod choke but its as tight as some full chokes and I drop turkeys like a ton of bricks, its all in finding the right load for your gun and your hunting style.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

jasonmichalski said:


> Glad to help, that's way these threads are great!!  My Weatherby Patron II has a fixed mod choke but its as tight as some full chokes and I drop turkeys like a ton of bricks, its all in finding the right load for your gun and your hunting style.


Although I have never fired the mod barrel while turkey hunting, this approach gives me a great excuse to buy more ammo. :lol:


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

We use quaker boy targets and count the brain and spine hits, 10 hits its our max range mine with a mod ckoke and 4x6 duplex load is 45 yards and my gun puts 27-34 pellets in the kill zone at 35 yards, my cousin was shooting Winchester supreme 3" 6 shot and at 40 yards he had 16 in the kill zone with a full choked 870, just for fun we tried my 4x6 and he put 28 in the kill zone, so he took his first bird that year with the 4x6 duplex loads. My dad killed a turkey with my gun with the fixed mod choke at 55 yards with the old 2x6 duplex loads before they changed the law that you cant use larger then 4 shot. He said the 2x6 load were amazing.


----------



## TankHunter (Jan 29, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> That is truly impressive with the H 13.. I know of two shooters one whom is a close friend whom have both had their work done at gobbler guns and shot the 1 3/4 hevi loads. Gobbler guns employs the luck weasel target system which counts 10 and 20 inch circle as well as total pellets on target..
> 
> Both of their patterns were much like yours, but when total pellet count was tabulated the math did not add up and the average pellet size figured somewhere around 8.5.. Just a heads up


Yeah this may very well be what was in that shell and seems to makes sense, I did not do a total count nor did I try to figure that out but the holes in the paper sure seemed small even compared to the 4x6 shot they seemed small, very possible that the load was filled with smaller pellets than the 6 shot they lead you to believe.. That was my last shell out of that box and I have 4 4x6 shells left to get me by this season or more and I may look into buying Hevi-13 7's someday in the future..


----------

